# Mac OS X, Boot Camp und eine gemeinsame NTFS-Datenpartition - geht das?



## relgeitz (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr! 

ich bin neu in der Mac-Welt und bin eigentlich auch mehr von der Hardware angetan, als von der Software. Ich habe nun Boot Camp ausprobiert und bin recht zufrieden damit, jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man folgendes Dual-Boot-Szenario bauen kann: 


Mac OS X auf einer Partition
Windows in einer Boot Camp Partition
Daten auf einer dritten (NTFS) Datenpartition
Damit man die gleichen Daten unter beiden Betriebssystemen nutzen kann - geht ja mit Linux/Multi-Windows. Das würde für mich das Arbeiten mit beiden Betriebssystemen flexibler machen, auch wenn ich das Boot Camp auch mit Parallels einbinden kann. Muss ich dabei etwas beachten? 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## bingo88 (9. Oktober 2014)

OS X kann NTFS nur lesen, schreiben ist nicht. Dafür brauchst du ein Zusatzprogramm, zum Beispiel das hier: Paragon NTFS for Mac OS X software

Einfacher wäre vermutlich, die Partition als FAT32 bzw. exFAT zu formatieren.


----------



## locojens (9. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Kostenpflichtigen Programm "Paragon NTFS for Mac OS X 10.0" kannst du lesend und schreibend von OS X aus auf NFTS Laufwerke zugreifen. Es gibt aber kostenlose Möglichkeiten welche aber etwas schwieriger einzurichten sind.


----------



## relgeitz (9. Oktober 2014)

Hmm... exFat wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, ich möchte weitestgehend auf Zusatzsoftware verzichten - nicht wegen der Kosten, aber jedes Stück zusätzliche Software ist ein mögliches Problem. 

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der Unterstützung von exFat unter Windows und Mac OS X? Also z.B. bei Windows Dateiversionierung, Acronis Backup, Robocopy etc.? Da ich Backups auf einen Home Server durchführen, der NTFS Platten intus hat. 

Ach und, wie groß sollte den die Mac OS X Partition sein? Muss man da freien Speicher beachten, wie bei Windows, wie viel sollte da den frei bleiben?


----------



## Kusanar (9. Oktober 2014)

Also die Mac OS X Partition war bei meinem Schleppi letztens rammelvoll (0 Byte frei) und der lief immer noch  Generell sollten aber *mindestens* 1 bis 2GB frei bleiben, da auch OS X immer ein wenig Platz für temporäre Dateien oder zum Swappen braucht. Besser wären um die 5GB. Ist halt auch die Frage, was du noch an Software installieren möchtest bzw. du mit dem OS X noch anstellen willst... dementsprechend müsste du nochmal etwas mehr einplanen.


----------



## Laudian (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Installation von Windows über BootCamp wird auch direkt ein Treiber mitinstalliert, damit du aus Windows heraus auf das Mac Dateisystem (dessen Name mir immer wieder entfällt) zugreifen kannst. Die Lösung ist definitiv sauberer als Aus Mac heraus auf NTFS zugreifen, und ich würde sie bei einer kleinen Festplatte auch einer dritten exFat Partition vorziehen.


----------



## relgeitz (9. Oktober 2014)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bei der Installation von Windows über BootCamp wird auch direkt ein Treiber mitinstalliert, damit du aus Windows heraus auf das Mac Dateisystem (dessen Name mir immer wieder entfällt) zugreifen kannst. Die Lösung ist definitiv sauberer als Aus Mac heraus auf NTFS zugreifen, und ich würde sie bei einer kleinen Festplatte auch einer dritten exFat Partition vorziehen.


 
Ja, ich weiß, dass ich von Windows aus, auf die Mac Daten zugreifen kann aber nicht anders herum ... außer über Parallels. Das Problem ist ja die Schreibberechtigung von OS X auf NTFS Formatierungen, wo es zwar einen out-of-the-box Treiber gibt, der aber nicht empfehlenswert scheint. Der Apple NTFS Treiber soll recht häufig zu Problemen mit NTFS Formatierungen führen. 

Deswegen wäre mir ein "Man-in-the-Middle" lieber, wo ich von beiden Seiten Daten drauf legen kann und auch beide Systeme mit arbeiten können. Ich hab 256 GB und brauche für mein Standard Windows Image ca. 90 GB und hab ca. 30 GB an Daten, sagen wir 90 für Windows, 90 für Daten, dann bleiben noch 85 für Mac OS - da weiß ich leider nicht auswendig, wie groß meine aktuelle Installation ist.


----------



## Laudian (9. Oktober 2014)

Oh stimmt, der HFS+ Treiber von Apple ist ja Read Only. In dem Fall habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich halte es am sinnvollsten wenn du dir für Windows eine eigene SSD zulegst.
Dann kann es dir egal sein wie das mit den Partitionen und Schreibrechten ist.


----------



## relgeitz (10. Oktober 2014)

Oh, dass hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen ... es handelt sich dabei um ein Macbook Pro - also ich kann die SSD leider nicht tauschen oder zusätzliche Einbauen.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2014)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Hmm... exFat wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, ich möchte weitestgehend auf Zusatzsoftware verzichten - nicht wegen der Kosten, aber jedes Stück zusätzliche Software ist ein mögliches Problem.
> 
> Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der Unterstützung von exFat unter Windows und Mac OS X? Also z.B. bei Windows Dateiversionierung, Acronis Backup, Robocopy etc.? Da ich Backups auf einen Home Server durchführen, der NTFS Platten intus hat.
> 
> Ach und, wie groß sollte den die Mac OS X Partition sein? Muss man da freien Speicher beachten, wie bei Windows, wie viel sollte da den frei bleiben?



Das Paragon Program macht keine Probleme. Das merkst du gar nicht. Das wird irgendwo auf dem Mac geparkt und taucht allenfalls als Ivon unter System Einstellungen auf. Habe das auch.

Was spricht gegen eine ExFat?



> Oh, dass hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen ... es handelt sich dabei um ein Macbook Pro - also ich kann die SSD leider nicht tauschen oder zusätzliche Einbauen.​


 
 Welches Mac Book Pro? Retina?


----------



## Kusanar (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es ein Macbook Pro mit DVD-Laufwerk ist, kannst du das Laufwerk ausbauen und durch einen weiteren HDD/SSD-Platz ersetzen, z.B. hardwrk | SATA3-Adapter-Kit für MacBook (Pro).


----------



## relgeitz (10. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ein MacBook Pro Retina Late 2013, das ich aus dem Refurbishing Program von Apple gekauft habe - hat leider kein DVD-Laufwerk. 

Es spricht eigentlich nichts gegen exFAT, es ist nur "neu" für mich, deswegen frage ich lieber mal nach. Ich probiere es natürlich vorher aus bevor ich kritische Daten darauf parke


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2014)

relgeitz schrieb:


> Es ist ein MacBook Pro Retina Late 2013, das ich aus dem Refurbishing Program von Apple gekauft habe - hat leider kein DVD-Laufwerk.
> 
> Es spricht eigentlich nichts gegen exFAT, es ist nur "neu" für mich, deswegen frage ich lieber mal nach. Ich probiere es natürlich vorher aus bevor ich kritische Daten darauf parke



War der einzige Nachteil nicht von FAT das eine einzelne Datei nicht größer als 4Gb sein darf? Alles andere ist nicht spürbar.

 Bei einem Retina kannst du die SSD (PCIe basierter Flashspeicher (solche "Blade" Module Search Results for MBR2012.240 at MacSales.com inzwischen bekommst du sie auch in anderen Shops) tauschen. EIne zweite geht nicht, da ist was dran.

 Den Ram kannst du nicht tauschen der ist verlötet.


----------



## relgeitz (10. Oktober 2014)

Ah okay, aber dafür braucht man Spezialwerkzeug oder? Die 256 sollten aber passen. 

exFat hat die Beschränkung nicht, die empfohlene max. Dateigröße ist 512 TB - des werde ich net hin bekommen


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2014)

Du brauchst um das MBP Retina zu öffnen einen Pentalobe- Schraubendreher http://www.amazon.de/Adaptare-Penta...156&sr=8-7&keywords=pentalobe+schraubendreher


----------

